# moved to Dodo area



## Bucky42 (Jun 9, 2020)

Moved to other forum area to get more interest


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi I would like to visit!


----------



## Karlexus (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi, I’d love to visit please. Kandy from Harmony


----------



## N e s s (Jun 9, 2020)

I’d love to visit! Jake from Piaf


----------



## Bucky42 (Jun 9, 2020)

Jules said:


> Hi I would like to visit!


Please list town name & game name then I will give you the code.


----------



## jazzygoat (Jun 9, 2020)

Can I come? Becky from Quinoa


----------



## uzuka (Jun 9, 2020)

can i visit? amanda from syndere !


----------



## m i d o r i (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi ! May I visit, please ? I'm Chun Mei from Midori  :3 Thanks !


----------



## Bucky42 (Jun 9, 2020)

jazzygoat said:


> Can I come? Becky from Quinoa


as soon as someone leaves I will message you the dodo code

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



m i d o r i said:


> Hi ! May I visit, please ? I'm Chun Mei from Midori  :3 Thanks !


As soon as the first group leaves I will message you the code.


----------



## ab_i07 (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi, may I come visit please? Abi from Honeycomb


----------



## Bucky42 (Jun 9, 2020)

m i d o r i said:


> Hi ! May I visit, please ? I'm Chun Mei from Midori  :3 Thanks !


as soon as group 2 is done

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



ab_i07 said:


> Hi, may I come visit please? Abi from Honeycomb


as soon as group 2 is done


----------



## Buffi (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi can I come visit?


----------



## Bucky42 (Jun 9, 2020)

Buffi said:


> Hi can I come visit?


As soon as group 2 is done I will message you the code please list your town name & game name.


----------



## Buffi (Jun 9, 2020)

Tysm!


----------



## Anblick (Jun 9, 2020)

Could I stop by please? 

e. I can bring the red and brown surfboards to catalog!

e2. Alessa from Erinland


----------



## Bucky42 (Jun 9, 2020)

I let 4 in the last group so it goes faster. It should work just fine but if it doesn't I will go back to less at a time.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020

I have gotten to everyone that posted above this. Thank you for coming! I still have DIYs & will be open for awhile. Any DIY left after today will be sold.


----------



## Winkenbaus (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi, if you’re still open I’d love to stop by! Winkenbaüs from Fawn Gully


----------



## Bucky42 (Jun 9, 2020)

Winkenbaus said:


> Hi, if you’re still open I’d love to stop by! Winkenbaüs from Fawn Gully


I am and sent you a message. We have a storm moving in so I was outside doing a few things before it hits.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 9, 2020)

Is Keaton still crafting?


----------



## djc3791 (Jun 9, 2020)

I'd love to come by for the rose wreath diy, I can give you the gold flooring diy!

Donna from Ruatha


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Jun 9, 2020)

May I come by if you’re still open?


----------



## Bucky42 (Jun 9, 2020)

Pendragon1980 said:


> May I come by if you’re still open?


still open. just need your island name & game name


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Jun 9, 2020)

Bucky42 said:


> still open. just need your island name & game name


Pendragon 
Avalon Island


----------



## Bucky42 (Jun 9, 2020)

Taking a break for dinner. Might reopen later this evening.


----------



## Bucky42 (Jun 10, 2020)

Back open for the morning. Learn as many DIY as you like. I am hoping to get rid of all of them. I want to start working on my town and get it back to a 5 star rating. I have moved shops so it is easier when people come visit. All my villagers are on the North side of my town. Most on the 3rd level, 2nd level and one on the main level just north of the flower island.


----------



## dreamcrossing (Jun 10, 2020)

hello! can i come visit? 
i have a spare golden arowana model diy for you as well~


----------



## Anblick (Jun 10, 2020)

Alessa - Erinland  Thanks!


----------



## Bucky42 (Jun 10, 2020)

dreamcrossing said:


> hello! can i come visit?
> i have a spare golden arowana model diy for you as well~


sent message need your name & island name


----------



## dreamcrossing (Jun 10, 2020)

Bucky42 said:


> sent message need your name & island name


Jess from Dreamland!


----------

